# MY15 Lotus Grey S-Line



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lotus Grey is boss for a bland color. 

Congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Have more exterior shots? The one I was going to look at in person sold.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Lotus Grey is boss for a bland color.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It isn't mine.........


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Have more exterior shots? The one I was going to look at in person sold.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Thought you finally got yours 
Has the dealer give you any definitive ETA yet?


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

I got to see Lotus Grey yesterday in the sun. It is one of those colors cameras cannot do justice. From a distance with shadows and such, you would say it is white. Getting closer there is no question it is not white, and looks unique. It has a very slight and subtle purple hue to it. I mean this is very subtle, it is a grey car. I liked it more than I thought I would. For someone wanting to be different, but not shouting it out, this is a sweet color choice.

Also the main reason I was at the lot: The wife and I wanted to see Sepang Blue in person. Out of the 100's of cars at the location, there was only 1. It was a RS5, sadly in a warehouse building so I could not see it in the sun. First, wow, yes, I liked Sepang Blue a lot. Sure it helped it was on an aggressive RS5 to drool over, but it is really a great blue color. I figured I would like it, and this visit was more for the wife. She liked it, and started to get excited about have a more "stand out" color car. Her previous cars were all bland (white, tan/beige) kind of thing. One comment is she said, given the black sunroof on the car, she thought it blended better with the blue instead of Glacial White, which is our other consideration. We did get to see a couple Scuba blue cars. We got to play with the official color book with the little small rectangle paint pieces. Sepang is a bit lighter and has more metallic "pearl" effect than Scuba. And Scuba and Sepang are much closer than I thought, especially in certain lighting. In fact at one angle in bright sunlight it was hard to tell them apart. Wonderful colors both IMHO.

Anyway, bottom line: Leaning heavily to Sepang Blue for the S3!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Thought you finally got yours
> Has the dealer give you any definitive ETA yet?


This is it.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: J/K


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

wow you bought one of each color ?? lol


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

trueunion said:


> wow you bought one of each color ?? lol


lol

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

